# Things To Make With Old Sweaters



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

http://tipnut.com/make-sweaters/

This site is a goldmine of ideas for ways to use old sweaters. Clean out your closet or raid the local thrifts if you don't have any of your own to use.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I've bookmarked this for reference, many good ideas.


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are marvelous, thank you for the link.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> http://tipnut.com/make-sweaters/
> 
> This site is a goldmine of ideas for ways to use old sweaters. Clean out your closet or raid the local thrifts if you don't have any of your own to use.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: great..i am on it lolol of to the triftstore see what i can find


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

A very handy link to have. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Some great ideas there, will look at clothes in a different light now, am off to hunt through what I have. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wonderbar ideas ty!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked thanks


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

How clever! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I've already done pillows with old sweaters, but love all the new ideas.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the ideas. Also, use a sweater vest for a larger dog and just put it on the dog. No alterations needed.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great resource - thanks!!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

So cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

brilliant, bookmarked to my to do list!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Creative people!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Martha Stewart also has a pattern for Christmas Stockings.
http://tinyurl.com/a8nu6ex
Some of the pictures are not coming through for the ones that have been made.
This was posted a few years ago.
You can imagine what they look like with pockets and buttons.
Dick


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Martha Stewart also has a pattern for Christmas Stockings.
> http://tinyurl.com/a8nu6ex
> Some of the pictures are not coming through for the ones that have been made.
> This was posted a few years ago.
> ...


Good one! Lots of room for gifts and goodies in those. I guess you could make them with small sweaters too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. Bookmarked as there are some good ideas. Goodbye hubbies sweaters..


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great ideas... !! Bookmarked. thank you


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AddisonM57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

